# RN # question for LLC DBA



## WearSuccor (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey all, 

I operate more than one business under my LLC entity. Non of them are in the same business arena and are totally unrelated.

However, my new tshirt business name is the brand name and the trademark name....which is the DBA name. (Doing Business As).

Do I need an RN# for my LLC or is the DBA business name all that is required? After all, that's all over the shirt anyway...and the FTC page states to list the same business name listed on invoices and such... ...which just happens to be my DBA name, not my LLC name.

Anyone? 
Thanks!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

On your neck labels, you need to include an RN # or full corporate name (which would be the LLC name, not the DBA name).

I would suggest getting an RN #. They are free and easy to get.


----------

